# Fireworks Text



## sight011 (27. Dezember 2011)

Lässt sich Text in Fireworks nur als jpg exportieren oder auch als reiner Text (<p>)?


----------



## threadi (2. Januar 2012)

Laut FAQ von Adobe: ja. Wobei HTML-Code nicht als "reiner Text" zu verstehen ist.
http://www.adobe.com/support/fireworks/export.html


----------



## sight011 (4. Januar 2012)

Hi falls es dich interessiert es lag einfach nur an den Export-Einstellungen!

Ich hab es als "html" exportiert meine ich, da ich ja auch html wollte ;-)

Aber man muss es als "Bilder und Css" exportieren. Dann behällt man reinen Text (selektierbar) und nicht ein png oder jpg das den Text zeigt.


----------

